# Greensboro, NC station until 1 a m?



## Dee (Nov 15, 2018)

I want to ride the Carolinian from Wilson to Greensboro, then catch the Crescent to NOL in January.  The only problem is it looks like there is a wait from 7 pm to 1 am  for the Crescent ( if everything is on time).  Has anyone else had any experience with this trip?  I'm not crazy about waiting around a depot until 1 am or later.  We are 2 seniors. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 15, 2018)

Google shows two theaters within walking distance of the train station; the Carolina Theater three blocks west and the Touring Theater Ensemble of NC three blocks north. There's also several movie theaters a cab ride away. Perhaps you could catch a movie or a show and then a late dinner afterwards? There's a Natty Greene's brewpub open till midnight (11 pm Sundays) just a couple blocks southwest of the train station (kitchen closes an hour before the bar does).


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 16, 2018)

Eons ago, it seems, (40 years or so as it was my first Superliner ride and they were brand new!) I had a long layover in Omaha for the eastbound California Zephyr that I missed in Denver and flew to Omaha to 'catch' it. 

I was a heavy drinker back then and told the cab driver I'd buy if he'd pour me off at the train station about 2AM.  He poured me off exactly as planned.  As a recovering alcoholic, I strongly don't recommend drinking your way through your layover, but spending time elsewhere is a good choice to make the time go fast.

Plan B: have a portable DVD player and watch that at the station.  They may have wifi, too.  Watching videos on a tiny cell phone screen 'burning up' your gigabytes data allocation is not an option I would consider.  Special note:  If Greensboro has any of the newer, extremely-uncomfortable seats like Amtrak has at PGH and WAS (black vinyl with 1/4" padding seat & back, brushed aluminum arm rests between each seat), DEFINITELY find some establishment that's open to spend the time.


----------

